# GIK Acoustics Summer Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*GIK Acoustics Announces the GIK Acoustic Summer Giveaway!*

*TWO lucky winners will each receive a GIK Elite Pillar Bass Trap! *

















Designed with style in mind. The Pillar offers rock solid performance all the way down into the lowest octaves that are so tough to deal with. Yet, their understated style allows them to disappear into your room and blend with your furnishings. These new treatments come standard with Guilford of Maine FR701-2100 fabric in our standard colors. Other FR701 or other Guilford fabric styles can be custom ordered. The solid maple frames are meticulously hand crafted in the USA for a great look and a long life. A variety of wood stains are also available to complement your decor.











*Qualifications:*


Qualification period is from _*August 1, 2008 through October 31, 2008*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2008 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held at the beginning of November 2008 from the qualified entries.
You must start a minimum of 5 new threads during the qualification period.*
You must have a minimum of 75 posts during the qualification period.* 
_25 of your 75 posts must be posted in October 2008_
_No post-padding allowed or you will be disqualified without notice!_
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
Home Theater | Audio and Video
Home Theater Installation and Systems
HD World | Computers | Games | Media

Your equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the GIK Acoustics Summer Giveaway Qualification Thread.
Winners must agree to post a user's review thread here at the Shack in the *Home Audio Acoustics* forum within 180 days of receiving the pillars.

Shipping outside of the U.S. Lower 48 will be the responsibility of the winner.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2008 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*Questions and comments may be posted in this thread.*

Best of luck... :T


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a question about placing my Pillar Trap. I have some treatments already but I want to improve upon them. On the right side of my room is 1/2" drywall insulated having concrete and beadrock with earth behind that. On the left side of my room it is a partition wall and then more walls with concrete that are not underground. When I place the Pillar Trap in my right corner next to the corner trapping I have, the sound there becomes very detailed in the mids, but the lower frequency sounds become localizable from the subs I have along the center front wall. The detail mostly seems to improve from my right speaker but there is no spatiousness to it. It sounds like someone litterarly playing an instrument behind my speaker. When I place the Pillar Trap at my first reflection point this also seems address some reverberation issues I have in the corner the same, only the detail is very large and spatious sounding. Do you recommend I place the Pillar Trap in the corner and GIK 244's on the wall at the first reflection points, or the Pillar Trap at the first reflection points and GIK 244's strattiling the corners. Could it be that my corners are dealt with but that the right wall is in need of heavy absorption, and that adding another to the left first reflection point may help also? I had tried using some 4" panels and GIK 244's at the first reflection points before, but it had never worked as well as this seems to do so.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I found what is going on. Adding thickness to the door which I have done recently is causing the room to become pressurized. It is a little louder than before and is causing my ceiling tiles to rattle again. I will go ahead and fix those and try the Pillar Trap back in the front right corner again and lower the level. Think I will start a new thread once I get the rest of the room back on track. Thank you.

Edit: Subwoofer was 1dB hot.


----------

